
Gnome 3.10 Release Notes - bkor
https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.10/
======
thex86
People who are using GNOME 3: how is the experience for you? I personally
switched to Xfce from GNOME 2 when GNOME 3 came out and I don't think I am
going back, but it will be good to see how the experience has been, given the
negativity that surrounds it.

~~~
sandGorgon
The killer feature is extensions.gnome.org

After you spent some time customizing it, I cant use any other WM that does
not bring in this ease of customization.

After that, the WM gets out of your way.

~~~
jlgreco
What sort of extensions do you get the most mileage out of? Browsing through
them, I see a few that look neat (like the 'Drop Down Terminal' one), but many
seem to be extensions that correct problems that GNOME introduces anyway
(Workspace Indicator, Remove Accessibility, etc).

~~~
sixbrx
I'm not who you were asking, but I like Maximus and "Hide Top Bar". Maximum
screen real estate for working.

------
kilroy123
I think I'll be switching from unity to this now. Unity just never did grow on
me, even though I use Mac all day at work.

~~~
fusiongyro
I want to like Unity, and I use and love my Mac, but for some reason it just
doesn't seem to stick for me either.

------
chaosphere2112
Hm. Looks pretty nice; I'll be interested to see how it runs on my (rather
old) desktop; the version of GNOME (I think 3.0) that came with Fedora (15, I
think) ran terribly slowly. I can't seem to find any good info on the
performance differences of Wayland and Xorg, though.

~~~
dcu
check this out [http://fooishbar.org/tell-me-about/wayland-on-raspberry-
pi/](http://fooishbar.org/tell-me-about/wayland-on-raspberry-pi/)

~~~
chaosphere2112
Thanks! I had found a link to just the video, getting the context is much more
interesting.

------
johnchristopher
Which distribution is best suited to try out GNOME 3.10 in virtualbox ?

~~~
c-a
There's a live image here you can give a shot:
[http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/misc/promo-
usb/gnome-3.10.iso](http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/misc/promo-
usb/gnome-3.10.iso)

I think it's based on Fedora but I haven't tested it myself yet so I'm not
sure.

------
synchronise
Why the hell does Gnome have a hard dependency on systemd? I shouldn't have to
change my init system just because I want an updated DE.

~~~
bitwize
Systemd is a critical part of the Linux userland, and is now the standard
Linux init system.

If you opt to run Linux without systemd, expect various userland things to
break.

~~~
e12e
The "Linux userland"? Really? I wasn't aware Android had a hard dependency on
systemd.

I'm all for opinionated design, but I hope we don't end up with a "Linux
userland" in the sense we have a GNU userland -- that would be going towards
too tight coupling of things that really shouldn't be coupled at all.

~~~
bitwize
Tight coupling is the whole point.

The Unix Philosophy is based on building well-factored parts that fit together
with small, knowable interfaces (e.g., simple text protocols communicating
over pipes or sockets). Yet, the success of Mac OS X as the only relevant Unix
on the desktop goes to show that whole, well-integrated systems are much more
valuable than well-factored parts.

GNU/Linux needs to become a whole, integrated system. A platform for
applications, not a framework for parts. Systemd is an essential part of that
vision.

In short, everybody needs to suck it up because this is how things are done in
Linux now.

~~~
dragonwriter
> the success of Mac OS X as the only relevant Unix on the desktop goes to
> show that whole, well-integrated systems are much more valuable than well-
> factored parts.

Certainly not as clearly as the success of Linux in the server world shows the
opposite.

> Linux needs to become a whole, integrated system.

If the priority for Linux is to capture a bigger share of the dying desktop
market at the expense of the server market, sure.

On the server side, the whole "framework for parts assembled _ad hoc_ by a
recipe for a task" model is becoming _more_ , not _less_ viable.

~~~
bitwize
> If the priority for Linux is to capture a bigger share of the dying desktop
> market at the expense of the server market, sure.

RHEL's next release will come with systemd. The server market is not
threatened by systemd, and the growth market in personal devices -- mobile --
will benefit from its power-management features.

> On the server side, the whole "framework for parts assembled ad hoc by a
> recipe for a task" model is becoming more, not less viable.

systemd units are much easier to write than init scripts.

~~~
dragonwriter
I perhaps wasn't sufficiently clear; my issue was with the sweeping
generalities about what MacOS X supposedly proved in terms of Linux needing to
become that kind of integrated OS rather than a framework assembled from
parts, not the specific idea that broad generality was offered to support
about systemd (I don't really have a strong opinion on systemd either way.)

------
awda
"New in GNOME 3.10: Select to copy is disabled (but we let you keep middle-
click to paste)"

Thanks, GNOME3.

~~~
rbanffy
Did they release it with select to copy disabled? Can't find anything about it
on the site.

~~~
bkor
Nope, designers want to maybe change something to do with text selection.
However, no plans yet. Slashdot made a fuzz about nothing.

------
bni
It looks really nice! Im especially happy that the useless "chat services"
integration in the top right corner is gone.

The thing that replaces it looks very nice and useful, sort of like the
Control Center in iOS 7.

The thing that has made GNOME 3.x useable for me is the "Dash to Dock"
extension, that makes the dash always visible on the left. This is useful for
me because I like to always see it and use it to navigate my windows with the
mouse. I dont much care that it wastes a bit of space, I dont like maximazied
windows anyway.

------
pacofvf
I use cinnamon, never tried wayland though, Gnome 3.10 looks great I'm giving
it a try, I hope all the annoying things are gone now.

------
pault
Can I use it with my hiDPI monitor?

~~~
bkor
Yes, support has been added as of 3.10. It is similar to what Mac OS does.
People who do not want that can tweak it in tweak tool.

------
chatman
GNOME Shell on Wayland has released before Canonical's Unity releases on
Wayland (or whatever else they plan to release on, e.g. their own Mir etc.).
Big win for the GNOME community against its detractors from Canonical.

~~~
rbanffy
You know, this is not a zero-sum game.

------
sharms
It looks like Gnome has come a long way since the early 3.x releases.

I especially like the menu bar being used fully, not having that space wasted
is a small detail that has a big impact. I will definitely be giving this a
try.

------
chatman
Most stunning thing about 3.10 looks like the new maps application based on
OpenStreetMap. Now I really wish I have a Surface Pro 2 with GNOME running on
it.

------
dman
Gnome3 and Unity drove me to dwm and I could not be happier

~~~
fusiongyro
Gnome 2 + Xmonad was a pretty good combination for me, but I haven't used it
in a while since I have a Mac at home and need to run Netbeans at work. (The
Xinerama support in XMonad is highly unpleasant, too.)

~~~
e12e
What's wrong with xmonad's handling of xinerama? I seem to recall both
awsome[a] and scrotwm[s] have decent handling of mulitscreens setups for
drivers that doesn't support xrandr, or used twinview -- maybe I mis-remember
what used to be my problem -- but these days xmonad works nicely for me,
whenever I need more than one screen.

[a] [http://awesome.naquadah.org/](http://awesome.naquadah.org/) [s]
[http://www.peereboom.us/scrotwm/html/scrotwm.html](http://www.peereboom.us/scrotwm/html/scrotwm.html)

~~~
fusiongyro
It "works" fine, it's just completely unintuitive and user-hostile. Tried it
for a week or two, even with the cheat sheet taped to my monitor I could not
build an intuition for what it was going to do. I'm sure there's a reasonable-
sounding explanation of how it worked (each monitor is a view of the stack-
set, or some such thing) but trying to use it was intensely irritating and it
never got better.

